# Last call - Me voy al carajo



## Alvin Red (7 May 2013)

Saltándome las normas abusando como moderador escribo este post como petición de ayuda y ejemplo.

Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente, han fallado poco a poco todos. La caída del consumo, los altos precios de alquiler de locales y unas políticas economías que pecaban de triunfalistas y más de lo mismo han impedido desarrollarlas.

Resultado, me he quedado sin liquidez al ir agotándola, ni medios

Como este es mi ·last call" os paso un resumen de mi CV:

Áreas de trabajo:
Administración-contabilidad-laboral.
Comercio exterior
Desarrollo de proyectos técnicos (asimilado a ingeniero en dos ocasiones por empresas ajenas a mi)

Estudios;
Empresariales
Biológicas (3 años)
Informática 

Idiomas:
Ingles alto
Francés alto

Vivo en Barcelona - Maresme

Mucha parte de mi vida profesional la he realizado como emprendedor.


Lo enchincheto en el principal, ya lo sacara algún otro moderador si lo cree oportuno.

Es obvio que los 60.000€ anuales que gana aquí todo forero yo ya no los gano, pero mantengo mis 30 cm. 

P.D.: Si alguien tiene algo que proponer por Mensaje Privado.


----------



## Goodbye (7 May 2013)

Coño Alvin :S Un abrazo y ya un moderador moverá esto a emprendedores o algo.


----------



## Luisitio (7 May 2013)

miralo como una oportunidad de hacer algo en un pais serio... no es una republica Bananera...

consejo: willy Toledo no es un ejemplo a seguir...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 May 2013)

Ummmmm..... 30 cm ???? Mal empiezas si ya vas metiendo bolas en el curriculum, por lo de los idiomas entonces ni te pregunto.





Alvin Red dijo:


> Saltándome las normas abusando como moderador escribo este post como petición de ayuda y ejemplo.
> 
> Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente, han fallado poco a poco todos. La caída del consumo, los altos precios de alquiler de locales y unas políticas economías que pecaban de triunfalistas y más de lo mismo han impedido desarrollarlas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 May 2013)

Ánimo tío, la verdad es que está todo muy jodido, irse fuera es la única opción que va quedando.


----------



## sen (7 May 2013)

Espero que no hagas la de peterpan2006, suerte, mi consejo es que emigres.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2013)

sen dijo:


> Espero que no hagas la de peterpan2006, suerte, mi consejo es que emigres.



Lo he tenido muy en cuenta, el caso de peterpan2006, antes de postear .


----------



## calopez (7 May 2013)

Ánimo tío, lo dejamos unos días en el principal como agradecimiento a ver si tienes suerte.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 May 2013)

Y que es lo que pasó en el caso peterpan2006 que hay que evitar repetirlo, si se puede saber?


----------



## CUP POWER (7 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente,.



Se trata de un nuevo eufemismo al término "himbersión"?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 May 2013)

Nos vamos a ir todos atpc.

Es como una marea que va creciendo poco o poco y no te das cuenta.


----------



## Andrespp (7 May 2013)

animo!! +10 caracteres


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (7 May 2013)

Lo importante en estos casos es mantener la moral alta y no hundirse, claro que desde fuera es más fácil verlo.

Mucho ánimo


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 May 2013)

> Lo importante en estos casos es mantener la moral alta y no hundirse, claro que desde fuera es más fácil verlo.



O ha sido un agobio momentaneo o la cosa está muy chunga. Con dos idiomas y experiencia y está así, no quiero pensar al resto como nos puede ir cuando perdamos el curro.


----------



## Rubencillo (7 May 2013)

Mucho animo... 
Al final no va a quedar nadie en pie en este país, cada vez conozco más gente en una situacion similar.

Supongo que ya lo has considerado, pero con ese nivel de idiomas, y estando cerca de Francia, ¿Emigrar es una opcion o al menos intentar hacer negocio con los franceses?


----------



## garcia (7 May 2013)

No conozco la situación personal de Alvin. Sólo podría hablar de su buen criterio en el foro y deducir sus buenos gustos musicales ;-) Suerte!

Emigrar no es una opción cuando tienes familia o, peor aún, cuando estás separado y con hijos. Muchísimo peor es si estás separado con la custodia compartida, pues en ese caso no puedes ni cambiar de comarca...


----------



## costeño (7 May 2013)

Ante todo no se desanime.

Tiene 3 salidas a elegir: por tierra, mar o aire.

El que pueda que se largue de este erial.


----------



## Inferno (7 May 2013)

animo compañero.

pero es lo que tiene esta Crisis-estafa.

no hay dinero=no hay consumo=no hay produccion=no hay trabajo.

Lo que te ha pasado a ti lo estoy viendo pasar por todos lados.

una pena.


----------



## butricio (7 May 2013)

Desgrana gastos,solo asi puedes dar una patada hacia delante, aumentando el nivel de lonchafinismo

Yo tengo en perspectiva un proyecto,que es que me hace seguir y el que me proporciona la ilusión en el dia a dia (vital),si se desvaneciese este proyecto me replantearía todo.Lo que te sucede Alvin nos ha pasado o nos va a pasar a todos.

Focaliza los mayores gastos y meteles la tijera.

Un abrazo.


----------



## John Nash (7 May 2013)

Eres la materializacion de una revolucion fallida. Esto es solo el comienzo.


----------



## Kurten (7 May 2013)

Una pena viendo tu curriculum que tengas que verte en esta situacion. El otro dia en otro hilo leia el caso de un forero, que estaba haciendo su doctorado, y que se veia sin trabajo y sin perspectivas de tenerlo.

Es una verguenza que gente preparada como vosotros, que podriais aportar mucho si alguien apostara por vosotros, os veais asi. Se puede decir que este es el fracaso de todo un pais y de todo un modelo.

Animo hombre, resiliencia y a esperar que finalize la depresion.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 May 2013)

¿el tema que ha salido mal es el de la agricultura?


En mi caso lo que hemos hecho es reducir costes, reducir costes y reducir costes. 

Pero por mucho que reduzcas costes si no hay ingresos mal vamos. Por lo que hay que conseguir ingresos. 

Y eso significa que hay que trabajar,no solo en tú trabajo, si no en conseguir vender tú trabajo.

Puedes ser el mejor en lo tuyo o tener el mejor producto en calidad/precio, pero como no lo sepas vender estas jo.dido. Y a nosotros nos estan jo.diendo en tema precios y en que los clientes ya no "miran" la calidad del trabajo.

De todas formas tengo una idea entre manos (mas bien en la cabeza) para ampliar el campo de actuación de la empresa, igual tú conocimiento y contactos de la zona del Maresme nos pueden interesar.

Ojo, todavia lo tengo muy verde. Poco a poco y paso a paso.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Nothing (7 May 2013)

No soy amigo de emigrar.

Tu patrimonio, además de tus habilidades y conocimientos son los seres que te rodean, tus costumbres, tu ciudad ... ¿ vas a tirar un monton de años a la basura para irte a tierras extrañas a ser un paria desarraigado ?

El refranero nacional recoge siglos de sabiduría, recuerda lo del diente de león y la cabeza del ratón, el tuerto en el país de los ciegos y el forastero en tierra extraña (bueno, este último creo que es el título de una peli ).

Me pareces una persona equilibrada e inteligente. Seguro que *si no te precipitas* harás lo que sea más conveniente para tus intereses.

No se, desmelénate o algo. :rolleye:

Saludos


----------



## KawDjer (7 May 2013)

Hay niños de primaria mejor relacionados que yo, siento no poder ayudar directamente.

Haber algo hay...

Trabajo en Comercial y ventas de Comercio exterior en Barcelona - InfoJobs

Ofertas empleo comercio internacional barcelona, trabajo - Trovit Empleo

Ofertas empleo: Comercio Exterior - Barcelona, trabajo | Indeed.es



Si injusto es que este país me joda a mí, qué decir de que lo haga a alguien con esa preparación. Mucha mierda, el día que los millones de parados se vean como compañeros algo cambiará...


Ciudadanodealcorcon abriendo hilo en subforo en 3...2....


----------



## Falcone (7 May 2013)

Mucha suerte.

Igual Calopez se tiene que ir pensando en abrir la sección "Bolsa de Empleo de Burbuja"


----------



## Limón (7 May 2013)

Mueve tus contactos, a ver si te sale algo.
Busca algo para sobrevivir de momento hasta que te surja otra oportunidad por ti mismo, que creo que es el futuro para todos en hispanistan.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## automono (7 May 2013)

Pues esto es la prueba que no va de "pepitos" ni nada de eso esta crisis.
Tu, conociendo el tema en profundidad te has preparado, has usado tus "cortafuegos" pero ya has gastado las últimas balas, que nadie te heche nada en cara.

Esta crisis nos afecta a todos, por muy previsores que hayamos sido, una persona normal que puede tener ahorrados? (10k o 30k?¿).
Llevamos desde 2007 cayendo, y sin ingresos, por mucho que optimices tus gastos, te acabas comiendo el fruto de muchos años de trabajo muy rápido.

No se trata de haber "ahorrado", se trata que cuando los ingresos caen como ahora, al final, caemos todos.

Suerte, que todos estamos así!


----------



## Hacendado (7 May 2013)

Animo, todos podemos encontrarnos en tu situación de repente ¿de donde erers?

Tenemos que unirnos contra los que llevan las riendas del pais y echarles a patadas. Todas las instituciones, todas las empresas nacionalizadas chupando de España. Todos fuera.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (7 May 2013)

Estimado Alvin. Lamentablemente no hemos coincidido antes. Yo soy novato en el foro y acabo de tener noticias tuyas por tan triste tema.

Yo manejaba recambio de maquinaria de Obras Públicas. Hablo en pasado, porque ya, no, obviamente. Comprábamos recambio genuino o no en origen y lo vendíamos saltándonos las mordidas de los concesionarios, los canales de importación y demás mamandurrias.

Cuando las obras se pararon, empezamos a ver las estrellas. El 31 de octubre de 2011, mi jefe me dijo que ya no podía más, que nos íbamos a la mierda, como así fue. Yo me fui el segundo y hace seis meses se fue el último. Han cerrado.

Total que me ví con 49 tacos, dos hijos y sin trabajo. Bien. Lejos de venirme abajo, me vengo arriba. Oportunidad de oro, cambio de sector, de trabajo y de vida. Me pongo las pilas: conocidos, amigos, enemigos, linkedIn, Infojobs, clientes, proveedores y su puta madre. Tocaría de 100 puertas en adelante, emails, entrevistas, teléfono, búsquedas en internet, doce horas al día y el 1 de febrero de 2012 comenzaba a trabajar como export manager en una empresa de maquinaria. Gano algo menos que antes, pero tengo un trabajo que me gusta, y la posibilidad de ganar pasta otra vez en breve.

Tener formación técnica y hablar al menos inglés te puede ayudar bastante a encontrar un trabajo decente. Hoy todo el mundo tenemos claro que la solución es vender fuera y todas las empresas están disputándose a la gente que de verdad vale (valemos, qué coño).

Al margen del Infojobs, Monster, etc, que también, te recomiendo que te abras un perfil activo en LinkedIn. Hazte socio de los grupos que te interesan y publica tu anuncio sin cortarte ni un duro. Soy especialista en comercio exterior y busco una posición senior en tal o tal mercado.

Es gratis, y lo peor que te puede pasar es que no te hagan ni puto caso, pero puede sonar la flauta. 

Creo que es muy difícil encontrar un trabajo comercial decente en España porque el que contrate un comercial para el mercado español en determinados sectores es directametne anormal. Tengo amistad con el propietario de un concesionario de Volvo maquinaria. Hubo un trimestre de 2011 que se llevaron el premio nacional de ventas porque vendieron una máquina. La única máquina que vendió nada menos que Volvo en España la vendieron ellos. Hacéos una idea de dónde están determinados sectores ahora mismo. 

Hoy hay sectores en los que se puede trabajar si lo haces fuera. Solo te diría: Aléjate del queso, el aceite y el jamón, porque concitan a los más garrulos del espectro empresarial, esa gente que no entiende que en un país no les guste el jamón de 100 euros el kg o el aceite de oliva de 12 euros el litro les parezca excesivamente fuerte y caro. 

- "Estos no tienen ni puta idea"

Tú sí que no tienes ni puta idea, mermao.


----------



## uranoscopus (7 May 2013)

No suelo escribir en el foro,
Desearte mucho animo y como te dice Emilio Izquierdo levanta hasta las piedras para un nuevo trabajo, puede estar en cualquier sitio.
Si no tienes hijos u algun otro impedimento sal de este pais.


----------



## DanielFaraday (7 May 2013)

Yo tampoco veo la solución en irse, pero eso un tema muy personal.

Sea como fuere mucho ánimo


----------



## Pedro Solves (7 May 2013)

sen dijo:


> Espero que no hagas la de peterpan2006, suerte, mi consejo es que emigres.





Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo he tenido muy en cuenta, el caso de peterpan2006, antes de postear .





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y que es lo que pasó en el caso peterpan2006 que hay que evitar repetirlo, si se puede saber?



Yo te informo, ya que Pedro Solves es también peterpan2006, o sea yo.

Lo que pasó es que, tras hundirse su empresa y la tienda que montó después de vinos de calidad y de productos gourmet en 2008, recibió la solidaridad de muchos foreros que le hicieron algunos donativos a modo de ayuda ( fueron pequeñas aportaciones que hicieron varios foreros de "motu propio" pero que me ayudaron, más a nivel moral que efectivo porque al final me hundí igualmente, pero que me sirvieron para respirar cuando yo ya estaba totalmente asfixiado y abrumado).

Como no conseguí salir del hoyo, mi mujer y yo, decidimos emigrar, desde Barcelona a Almería, con mis tres hijos, a empezar de nuevo allí una nueva vida y en ello estamos (al margen queda lo del suicidio, que fue una interpretación unilateral que hizo el forero Matamoros a una foto de despedida que puse en mi blog y con la que quise simular que peterpan2006 había muerto, pero no la persona, sino el Nick y no veas la que se lió con el malentendido ya que hasta abrió un hilo y todo sobre mi suicidio).

Ahora aún sigo aquí, viviendo en Almería y, por culpa de la crisis, de nuevo estoy en el paro, pero no me quejo, al menos sobrevivo haciendo redacciones por internet y con el mileurista sueldo de mi mujer (que, gracias a Dios, aún conserva su empleo) y también estoy colaborando con Colectivo Burbuja y también con este foro de burbuja.info y con Transición Estructural con mis comentarios.

Aprovecho para dar las gracias a todos los que de buena fe me ayudaron en su día, con sus aportaciones y también con sus comentarios de apoyo, entre ellos Perchas, con el que tuve un pequeño malentendido,que para mí ya está olvidado(hay hasta un hilo insumergible que habla de ello), y al que desde aquí le quiero dar gracias de todo corazón (a él y a su esposa Ana) por haberme intentado ayudar en la medida de sus posibilidades. 

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo!!!

P.D. Suerte Alvin, que de todo se sale...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7 May 2013)

Bienvenido al carajo, ya llevo un tiempo, sientate y disfruta.


----------



## Atrezu (7 May 2013)

Mucho ánimo a tí y a todos los foreros que esten pasando por una mala situación.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 May 2013)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Yo te informo, ya que Pedro Solves es también peterpan2006, o sea yo.



No tenía ni idea. Gracias por comentarlo. Estoy seguro que la suerte se pondrá de tú lado cuando menos lo esperes.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (7 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Áreas de trabajo:
> Administración-contabilidad-laboral.
> Comercio exterior
> Desarrollo de proyectos técnicos (asimilado a ingeniero en dos ocasiones por empresas ajenas a mi)
> ...


----------



## Régula (7 May 2013)

Cuánto lo siento, mucho ánimo.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2013)

Turno de respuestas, pero antes agradecer de todo corazón la muestras de solidaridad que estoy recibiendo.

Sobre irse fuera:



Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Ánimo tío, la verdad es que está todo muy jodido, irse fuera es la única opción que va quedando.





Rubencillo dijo:


> Mucho animo...
> Al final no va a quedar nadie en pie en este país, cada vez conozco más gente en una situacion similar.
> 
> Supongo que ya lo has considerado, pero con ese nivel de idiomas, y estando cerca de Francia, ¿Emigrar es una opcion o al menos intentar hacer negocio con los franceses?





garcia dijo:


> No conozco la situación personal de Alvin. Sólo podría hablar de su buen criterio en el foro y deducir sus buenos gustos musicales ;-) Suerte!
> 
> Emigrar no es una opción cuando tienes familia o, peor aún, cuando estás separado y con hijos. Muchísimo peor es si estás separado con la custodia compartida, pues en ese caso no puedes ni cambiar de comarca...





Nothing dijo:


> No soy amigo de emigrar.
> 
> Tu patrimonio, además de tus habilidades y conocimientos son los seres que te rodean, tus costumbres, tu ciudad ... ¿ vas a tirar un monton de años a la basura para irte a tierras extrañas a ser un paria desarraigado ?
> 
> ...



Podría hacerlo pero tendría que tener muy claro la oferta de trabajo y obtenerla antes de ir, acaba de salir una noticia en TVE diciendo que por cada 5 españoles que han emigrado a Alemania solo 1 ha obtenido trabajo.



y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿el tema que ha salido mal es el de la agricultura?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Este era mi ultimo cortafuegos y aun me refugio tras sus rescoldos.
El gran mercado se fija hacia los productos baratos, por lo general de baja calidad y poco gusto, pero hay también un mercado mucho más pequeño para los productos agrarios selectos, ya sean de cultivo tradicional o ecológico. Este mercado se amplia mucho si se exporta, el 80% de los productos ecológicos consumidos en Europa son de España, aunque los precios cada vez se acercan más a los de cultivo industrial.

No he podido crecer lo suficiente para poder llevar a cabo un proyecto rentable.

*Estoy abierto a ideas.
*



Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Estimado Alvin. Lamentablemente no hemos coincidido antes. Yo soy novato en el foro y acabo de tener noticias tuyas por tan triste tema.
> 
> Yo manejaba recambio de maquinaria de Obras Públicas. Hablo en pasado, porque ya, no, obviamente. Comprábamos recambio genuino o no en origen y lo vendíamos saltándonos las mordidas de los concesionarios, los canales de importación y demás mamandurrias.
> 
> ...



Me estoy moviendo como un loco aunque evito infojobs, linkedin, etc., quizas me equivoque. Uso mi red social aunque el único mensaje que recibo es que nadie quiere incrementar plantilla, si no todo lo contrario.

Como he comentado antes, muchos productos tienen futuro en el exterior, pero para hacerlo hace falta liquidez.



Limón dijo:


> Mueve tus contactos, a ver si te sale algo.
> Busca algo para sobrevivir de momento hasta que te surja otra oportunidad por ti mismo, que creo que es el futuro para todos en hispanistan.
> Mucha suerte.



Limón mira que pensamos diferente tu y yo, te agradezco enormemente tu consejo.


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2013)

¿Puedo ayudar en algo?


----------



## Vorsicht (7 May 2013)

Refugiado dijo:


> Alvin Red dijo:
> 
> 
> > Áreas de trabajo:
> ...


----------



## latumbadehuma (7 May 2013)

para empezar, esto es muy positivo. El poco empleo que se mueve viene mucho del boca a boca, y muy poco del CV. El CV es muy importante, pero sólo si alguien te abre la puerta. Linkedyn está en auge. Infojob empieza a parecer una estafa de ofertas inventadas para ganar ingresos con la publicidad, y nada de cartas ni ir a las empresas. Eso no sirve ni para reciclar, eso es perder el tiempo. Mucho animo y termino como suelo terminar en este foro cuando, cuando hay un nuevo parado, tu podras ser el sigueinte, seas funcionario, empleado odiado del corte ingles, piloto vividor de iberia, o como fue mi caso, un Unutil estafador de Vodafone.

mucho animo Alvin, y al resto, apretar los machos, que podeís ser los siguientes.


----------



## yeustemain (7 May 2013)

el currículum está curradísimo y con esa motivationletter seguro que se pondrán en contacto contigo muchísimas empresas internacionales


----------



## Jiuston! (7 May 2013)

No cojas la metralleta ni la maleta. Seguro que hay gente a tu alrededor con los mismos problemas o peores. Inicia una comunidad. Solo no se puede. A mi me ha tocado iniciar la mia en mi zona. Tus conocimientos te servirán. La única liquidez que necesitas está compuesta de oxígeno e hidrógeno.


----------



## yeustemain (7 May 2013)

Jiuston! dijo:


> No cojas la metralleta ni la maleta. Seguro que hay gente a tu alrededor con los mismos problemas o peores. Inicia una comunidad. Solo no se puede. A mi me ha tocado iniciar la mia en mi zona. Tus conocimientos te servirán. La única liquidez que necesitas está compuesta de oxígeno e hidrógeno.



supongo que quieres decir nitrógeno, el hidrógeno es un gas extremadamente inflamable!!


----------



## INTRUDER (7 May 2013)

Animo, estamos todos en la privada asi, que si cobras, que si cobras tarde, que si aguanta la empresa, que si se va al carajo.
En fin un desastre, pero nada que no supieramos. Incluso Juanca y Aleph se quedaron
cortos.
Mucha suerte


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 May 2013)

General Skilled Migration

Aunque no sé si es peor que te acepten, sé de algunos que están en ello ienso:

Ánimo, muchos problemas son sólo temas materiales, y pasarán.


----------



## John Nash (7 May 2013)

Todavia no han veido los lelolibegales a cagarte el hilo hablandote de eficiencia y de productividad por encima de las personas? Debe intimidarles eso de ser moderador...


----------



## pichaza (7 May 2013)

Pues que te vaya bonito. Eso de hacer de neoPepe y ser contemplado por los autóctonos del país de destino como un español de mierda, un sureño holgazan o similar nunca me ha atraído mucho. Menos mal que yo jamás me veré en esa tesitura. Por fortuna, me metí a funcionata de CARRERA y me bajaran el sueldo y tal pero de patitas a la calle no me voy a ver. Suerte, y que pilles curro pronto en esta nueva etapa de NeoPepe que se te presenta. Si te sirve de consuelo, siempre te verán con mejores ojos que un turco o un moro.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (7 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me estoy moviendo como un loco aunque evito infojobs, linkedin, etc., quizas me equivoque. Uso mi red social aunque el único mensaje que recibo es que nadie quiere incrementar plantilla, si no todo lo contrario.
> 
> Como he comentado antes, muchos productos tienen futuro en el exterior, pero para hacerlo hace falta liquidez.



No sé en qué sector estás exactamente, pero no necesariamente necesitas liquidez. Vamos, yo tengo agentes trabajado en varios países que no ponen ni una.


----------



## Vokiabierto (7 May 2013)

Pues nada, animo Alvin, todos lo estamos pasando mal, yo solo soy un currito pintor de brocha gorda (30 Cm ;-)) y también ando medio jodido sin casi curro, ahora parece que se ha espabilado un poco pero hemos estado medio parados varios meses...

Vete fuera tu que puedes! ;-)
Suerte!


----------



## reset (7 May 2013)

Qué quieres que te diga tío! Que mucho ánimo.

Yo llevo más de 3 años en paro. Algún trabajillo por mi cuen y poco más. Una puta mierda. En dos meses seré padre. Suerte que mi mujer aguanta y mantiene un sueldo decente (ojo, cuentas y gastos a medias). 

Como buen lonchafinista, tengo a corto plazo el jalo asegurado aun manteniedo mi barato ritmo de vida....pero la cabeza va por otra parte. Te quemas de ver que vales mucho, y que cuando has tenido oportunidad lo has demostrado...y que ahora no tienes ni la más remota posibilidad. Además que a mi por ahora no me sale de los cojones ni emigrar dejando mi vida, ni cambiar mi tiempo por un cuenco de arroz. Para eso hago lo que estoy haciendo. Sentado a la sombra a verlas venir estirando a tope los € y gastando mi tiempo y dinero en lo que me apetece. No entrego ni cv ¿pa qué?. Ni creo tampoco el linkedin, infojobs y todo eso. Del boca a boca y por relaciones personales, es la única manera. Y usando tu ingenio. Tras casi 10 años currando, volver a empezar...o estudiar otra cosa...jode.

Tengo en mente cortafuegos, del estilo de los tuyos. Aprovechando a la familia a tope y sus recursos. Pero eso no es salida e implica riesgo y currar mucho. Además en caso extremo, se de campo y dispongo de casa y tierras (familia/herencia). Pero eso sería la penúltima opción. Ya digo que antes de emigrar, me hago granjero y como de lo que saque.....manteniendo liquidez de los 4 duros ahorrados invirtiendo para evitar la inflación. Pero eso explícaselo tu a una chica de ciudad y de letras :cook:
Para malvivir lejos de mi tierra, malvivo diréctamente en ella...y cuando toque arriesgar, porque no tienes nada que perder, entonces ya veremos.

Ayer me dijeron que no entraba en un curro de pm. Me hubiese cambiado la vida, pero ahora si no tienes un super enchufe ni de coña entras en puestos de ese estilo. Me dijeron que por mi cv y tal para la próxima estaba ya seleccionado diréctamente, pero no es consuelo. El curro hace falta AHORA....Una putada pues tenía muchísimas papeletas según ellos mismos, de no haber existido el trifásico. 
Y ya me ves consolando a mi mujer, que lloraba, y yo con el estómago hecho polvo diciéndole que no pasaba nada, que así tendría tiempo para críar al chiquillo....que al fín y al cabo curras por dinero, y por ahora no pasamos hambre. 
Me gusta más la incertidumbre que la monotonía la verdad, pero acojona ver la mierda de futuro que en general se nos presenta.


----------



## trixet (7 May 2013)

Mis consejos:

1- Estar tranquilo como si tuvieras un trabajo.
2- *Ser creativo* y analizar el mercado como has hecho para intentar conseguir empleo.
3- Estar entretenido y decir " lo voy a conseguir".
4- Tirar de contactos.
5- Compaginar varios trabajos en nichos diferentes por si falla uno tienes el otro.
6- Saberte vender transmitiendo ganas, entusiasmo que por lo que he visto tu curriculum te avala al ser emprendedor.


Suerte amigo y al resto lo mismo.


----------



## Jiuston! (7 May 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> supongo que quieres decir nitrógeno, el hidrógeno es un gas extremadamente inflamable!!



Creo que Alvin sabe a qué me refiero.


----------



## Acredito (7 May 2013)

Ánimo compañero, yo estoy preparando la maleta sin gana alguna, pero tengo que aprovechar los contactos de fuera. Me pregunto cuando me dejará España ser español...


----------



## currigrino (7 May 2013)

Por si te sirve...

Me he visto en una situación de quiebra total en 2 ocasiones desde que soy adulto emancipado, y de ambas he resurgido cual fenix de sus cenizas. Es dificil, muy dificil, pero perseverando ocurre que un día miras atrás y descubres que el fondo del agujero que una vez conociste quedó muy lejos. 

Busca el resquicio.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Monsieur George (7 May 2013)

Alvin, se que estabas en el sector agrícola. No desesperes, porque el futuro está ahí, en el agro.

Desconozco si tenías tierra en propiedad o no, arrendamiento, costes de producción, créditos, pero no desesperes y , en la medida de lo posible, continúa con el negocio.


----------



## Great Dictator (7 May 2013)

Toda mi solidaridad con el forero Alvin. Apunto mis consejos a modo de brainstorming ya que desde que estoy en Burbuja este forero me ha aportado mucho: 

*1.- *Divide tu tiempo, no te centres todo el día en buscar trabajo en un inexistente mercado. Podrías buscar, llamar, mails, etc y destinar un 30 % pero el otro 70 % me plantearía el autoempleo. Este porcentaje lo puedes variar en función de los resultados.

*2.-* Dentro del autoempleo lo podrías subdividir en;

2.1.- Seguro que tendrás contactos y conocerás gente de tu entorno laboral por lo que yo no enviaría currículum a estos contactos que podríamos denominar más cercanos, directamente si la empresa en cuestión te encaja, analizaría su empresa y le enviaría un planning de cómo podrías incrementar su nivel de ventas o que podrías aportar mediante tu experiencia para mejorar determinado producto/servicio. 

2.2.- Trata de analizar tu entorno y ver quien se encuentra en tu misma situación de cara a buscar sinergias. Queda con gente y se proactivo, intenta crear charlas e intentad buscar que podéis aportar de novedoso dentro de un determinado proceso/venta/producto. Este mero hecho ya supone innovar y no necesariamente eres innovador al desarrollar el bosón de higgs :: Seguro que de estas charlas sale algo positivo.

*3.-* Descartaría la maleta pero eso depende de tu situación personal (mujer, hijos, etc) y dado el caso, analiza el país olvidando por completo Alemania, países nórdicos, etc. Esto también dependerá de tu nivel de inglés. 

*4.-* Vamos a imaginar que no encuentras trabajo y nos centraremos exclusivamente en la palabra de moda “emprendedor”. Aquí van mis consejos;

4.1.- Nunca pienses en el corto plazo, piensa en el medio/largo plazo

4.2.- A falta de cash invierte tu tiempo. Tu tiempo es dinero y el dinero es un activo PERO aquí entra el factor riesgo. Nadie te podrá asegurar que lo que plantees funcionará pero abrirás caminos que antes ni podrías haber planteando/imaginado.

Podrá aparecer un socio que aporte capital, analízalo pero mi experiencia me ha indicado que el dinero ni mucho menos te asegura el éxito de un producto/servicio. Respecto al dinero, de entramparse cero, nacer con deudas!!! ya me entran temblores fríos.

Otra opción sería que si alguien se une al proyecto se podrían distribuir los porcentajes de la empresa y en función de su experiencia y el trabajo que va invertir podrías asignar dichos porcentajes como estiméis oportuno PERO como he dicho antes, tenéis que conjugar siempre el factor riesgo y asumir que podéis perderlo todo.

4.3.- Olvídate de vender en España, cualquier producto/servicio tiene que basarse en el exterior y considera a España como un mercado residual. Suena a tópico pero países hispanoparlantes son nuestra salida natural, analízalos y actúa.

4.4.- Intenta que sea un producto escalable, que tenga capacidad de crecer, y replicable, piensa como si fuera una franquicia, en cualquier punto del mundo.

4.5.- Una vez decidido el producto/servicio monta una web y ni se te ocurra hacerte autónomo hasta que sea tu última opción. Si alguien de los socios es menor de 30 años, cojonudo, que se dé el de alta a través de la reciente cuota low cost . 

Trabajarse una web cuesta muuucho tiempo por lo que para vender tenéis que atraer tráfico y para atraer tráfico necesitas contenido original, y para desarrollar contenido original necesitas dedicación /esfuerzo y capacidad.

*5.-* Y las más importante, una persona que emprende sola su mayor enemigo es el, por lo que te recomendaría tener paciencia y estar dispuesto a afrontar muchos altibajos.

Me dejare cosas y por siaca abro el paraguas, pero quedo abierto al debate

Una vez más Alvin, ánimo


----------



## JMK (7 May 2013)

Sólo puedo desearte suerte. Y rezar para que esta mierda de crisis no se prolongue mucho más, por el bien de todos.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 May 2013)

La verdad que en Spain lo teneis bastante jodido, una sabia decisión la que yo tomé hace 5 años en largarme.

Espero que tengas suerte, si fueras profesional de la hostelería ( Executive chef), te esponsorizaba para que te vinieras acá.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (7 May 2013)

muchos ánimos y confía en ti mismo .Del fondo del pozo solo se sale pensando en positivo y para eso solo te tienes a ti mismo.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

Por si te sirve de algo....algunas de las que me han llegado.

*Analista de Mercado Oficina Comercial España en Sydney*
Oficinas Comerciales >> Australia >> Novedades >> CONVOCATORIA PARA INGRESO COMO PERSONAL LABORAL FIJO EN LA OFICINA ECONÓMICA Y COMERCIAL DE ESPAÑA EN SIDNEY (AUSTRALIA) CON LA CATEGORIA DE ANALISTA DE MERCADO

*Director/a General Asturex*

Tendrá como misión la dirección de Asturex, siendo su principal objetivo dinamizar la internacionalización de las pymes asturianas.

Titulación universitaria superior, nivel de inglés alto, valorándose otros idiomas. Experiencia mínima de 10 años en actividades relacionadas con el comercio exterior y/o la internacionalización empresarial, y de 5 años desempeñando funciones en la dirección de instituciones dedicadas a la internacionalización de empresas, o como responsable de exportación en compañías con un alto grado de desarrollo internacional. Conocimiento de los canales de distribución y de los mercados exteriores y de la estructura empresarial e institucional del Principado de Asturias. Se acreditarán experiencias concretas de éxito en la consecución de objetivos en proyectos de carácter internacional.

Persona orientada a resultados, con capacidad de planificación estratégica y adaptación a diferentes entornos de trabajo.

Incorporación inmediata a una empresa del sector público autonómico, en el ámbito de la internacionalización empresarial asturiana. La retribución está compuesta de salario fijo y variable en función de objetivos.

Enviar CV con Ref. Director/a General Asturias a: edelgado@rayhumancapital.es

*Export Manager Alemania*
Oficinas Comerciales >> Alemania >> Empleo

*Account Manager - PCM Design*

PCM Design PCM
Mobiliario y producto de diseño
- Marketing
- Gestión / Logística de empresa
- Conocimientos de diseño

PUESTO:

1.- GESTION:
- Gestión / logística de ventas: gestión de pedidos, transporte y control de stocks
- Contabilidad, seguimiento de depósitos y préstamos, relación con el cliente.
- Búsqueda de proveedores

2.- COMUNICACIÓN Y PROMOCION:
- Actualización de contenidos on-line
- Búsqueda y comunicación en canales especializados on-line y prensa escrita
- Búsqueda y comunicación a profesionales del sector
- Búsqueda de canales de venta
- Organización de eventos: ferias y exposiciones
- Actualización y desarrollo de mailing.

IDIOMAS:
- Inglés: imprescindible bilingüe en inglés
- Francés: hablado y escrito
- Se valorarán resto de idiomas
Importante: se hará una prueba de inglés con un nativo, abstenerse en caso de no
tener el nivel requerido.

CONOCIMIENTOS IMPRESCINDIBLES:
- Paquete Office: Word, Excel, Power point, Adobe, …
- Canales de comunicación on-line, facebook, twitter, blogs, mailings, …

PERSONA DE CONTACTO:
Interesados mandar CV a Paloma Cañizares, mail info HARROBAAH pcmdesign.es

*Puestos en Organismos Internacionales*

https://jobs.ctbto.org/ERecruitmentPublicWeb/employmentVacancy.do?mode=view&postNumber=VA285-06-
UNICEF - About UNICEF: Employment - Representative, P-5, Bogota, Colombia
https://recruitment.iaea.org/vacancies/p/2013/2013_041.html


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Saltándome las normas abusando como moderador escribo este post como petición de ayuda y ejemplo.
> 
> Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente, han fallado poco a poco todos. La caída del consumo, los altos precios de alquiler de locales y unas políticas economías que pecaban de triunfalistas y más de lo mismo han impedido desarrollarlas.
> 
> ...



Ánimo y aguanta. SIEMPRE sale el sol.

Suerte.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

*TÉCNICO EN COMERCIO EXTERIOR. IBERIAN FOCUS, S.L.*
ICEX >> Empleo Internacional >> TÉCNICO EN COMERCIO EXTERIOR. IBERIAN FOCUS, S.L.

*AREA MANAGER NORTE AFRICA. LABORATORIOS ORDESA, S.L.*
http://www.icex.es/icex/cda/controller/pageICEX/0,6558,5518394_7164350_5600679_4676038,00.html

*TÉCNICO DE COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. APIS*
http://www.icex.es/icex/cda/controller/pageICEX/0,6558,5518394_7164350_5600679_4676051,00.html

*RESPONSABLE DE VENTAS AL EXTERIOR. MARQUÉS DE VÉLEZ, S.L.*

ICEX >> Empleo Internacional >> RESPONSABLE DE VENTAS AL EXTERIOR. MARQUÉS DE VÉLEZ, S.L.


Aui tienes muchas mas ICEX >> Empleo Internacional


----------



## InKilinaTor (7 May 2013)

¿Que mierda es esta? a ver tío, vales mucho y en esta vida hay que aprender de los errores, por que NADIE TE VA A ENSEÑAR NADA, así que aprende, examina lo que hiciste mal, deja de usar el corazón y a muerte con ello, ninguno de los que estamos aquí hemos recorrido un camino de rosas.

Si lo que quieres es rendirte adelante, se un parado mas, si lo que quieres es luchar, usa trampas y metele el dedo en el ojo al enemigo, solo así ganaras por que ellos son mas fuertes.

Ala a llorar a otro lado y a ver que haces mañana para ganar dinero, pero rendirse no entra en mi diccionario.

Suerte


----------



## Draper (7 May 2013)

evoilado dijo:


> Lee buenos libros. Los clásicos son una garantía.
> Mantente activo. Busca qué hacer. Todo vale menos quedarse en la cama.
> Cuida tu salud e imagen (*afeitate cada día).
> *
> Recuerda esta frase: Me quejaba de no tener zapatos hasta que ví un niño sin piernas.



vaya mierda de consejo ::


----------



## Namreir (7 May 2013)

Suerte y un fuerte abrazo, esta crisis nos enterrara a todos.


----------



## Cosmic girl (7 May 2013)

Cuando se cierra una puerta se abre una ventana...


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

Cosmic girl dijo:


> Cuando se cierra una puerta se abre una ventana...



Pues a veces si, en mi caso, hace un año me pasó. Perdí mi trabajo y encontré otro con más responsabilidad y más del triple de sueldo (fuera de España)

Animo, no sabes ni como ni donde, pero un puto dia suena la campana...


----------



## Freewaytohell (7 May 2013)

Yo ya pasé esa situación hace 2 años.

Al principio te hundes, pero si eres una persona honesta y fiel a tí mismo, irás viendo alguna oportunidad y te saldrán opciones.

Se pasa muy mal, la desesperación y la angustia son horribles.


Mucho ánimo y a por ellos!!


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

reset dijo:


> Qué quieres que te diga tío! Que mucho ánimo.
> 
> Yo llevo más de 3 años en paro. Algún trabajillo por mi cuen y poco más. Una puta mierda. En dos meses seré padre. Suerte que mi mujer aguanta y mantiene un sueldo decente (ojo, cuentas y gastos a medias).
> 
> ...



Suerte reset, crudo pero útil relato.

Siempre sale el sol.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 22:16 ----------

Este hilo me ha revuelto.

Puta mierda de país.

Suerte Alvin, Pedro Solves y demás foreros.

Aguantad como sea, de ésta se saldrá.


----------



## species8472 (8 May 2013)

Lo siento Alvín, cuando la tormenta arrecia hasta el más fuerte de los barcos puede naufragar. 

Tergo trabajo activo en una gran multinacional americana, pero no están contratando, y si lo hacen son casos contados. Aún así como te han dicho linkedin es importante que lo mantengas activo. Sin tenerlo muy cuidado cada 3 o 4 meses contacta conmigo alguna empresa de selección para un proceso (y apenas tengo 3 años de experiencia), de hecho una que me interesó hice las entrevistas y me ofrecieron un puesto que mejoraba bastante económicamente el que tengo, pero como la empresa era pequeña y no me convencía el sector (no es a lo que me quiero dedicar) la acabé rechazando, pero vamos que Linkedin si que es algo se mueve y las empresas de selección usan.

Lo que te dicen de emigrar tengo un amigo arquitecto que sin apenas experiencia ha ido a Chile y ha encontrado un trabajo que creo no está nada mal.

Y si quieres continuar con el agro igual lo mejor es que le des un respiro pero lo sigas vigilante. En el planeta cada año hay 70 millones de almas más (casi dos Españas) y por pobres que sean lo mínimo que tienen que consumir es comida.

En Inglaterra podrías trabajar en alguna de sus empresas de agricultura, se que a lo ingenieros agronomos españoles los tienen en alta consideración y con empresariales + biologçia + informática podrías resultarle atractivo a alguna empresa del sector agro. Y inglaterra será triste pero tus más de 25000 libras ganarás seguro, sea lo que sea que te ofrezcan, y es un país civilizado y atractivo para vivir con la familia.

Mucho animo y suerte.


----------



## parcifal32_borrado (8 May 2013)

Muchos ánimos.
Es una putada pero también una oportunidad para aprender a disfrutar de la sencillez y de las cosas verdaderamente importantes.
Si te sirve de consuelo yo chapé en 2011 y sigo vivo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/239913-de-emprendedor-a-pringado.html


----------



## tesorero (8 May 2013)

Ánimo. Yo me quedé parado en octubre y en enero, aunque parezca increíble encontré trabajo. Tuve mucha suerte, pero también influye y hay que tener esperanza de que las cosas van a salir bien.

Estar parado es una situación atípica pero no hay que encerrarse en la negatividad. Descansa, toma nuevas perspectivas y adelante.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (8 May 2013)

Bueno yo pasé hace unos dos años por una situación parecida, cerramos la empresa y tuve que buscar salidas. Encontré por dos veces trabajo de informático en Barcelona, si no pides mucho, y la informática la llevas al día, no creo que te resulte difícil encontrar. Mientras te salen otras cosas, te puede servir para amortiguar el cambio. 

P.D. Aunque a Calópez no le guste este consejo : no entres mucho por esta página mientras tengas baja la moral, te va a deprimir aún más. Fuera se mueven más cosas de lo que parece.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (8 May 2013)

Nothing dijo:


> No soy amigo de emigrar.
> 
> Tu patrimonio, además de tus habilidades y conocimientos son los seres que te rodean, tus costumbres, tu ciudad ... ¿ vas a tirar un monton de años a la basura para irte a tierras extrañas a ser un paria desarraigado ?
> 
> ...



En su caso con los 30 cms yo creo que sería mas adecuado decir "cola de león que cabeza de ratón"...:S
Fuera de bromas, mucho ánimo con la situación, todo tiene solución menos una cosa.


----------



## Ricitos (8 May 2013)

Esto es infojobs ???


----------



## Jucari (8 May 2013)

Caray Alvin Red, joder un forero ilustre.....

Fuerza chico...aqui todos las estamos pasando duras, duras...yo aún me mantengo con duras penas, la empresa esta colgando de un hilillo, pero sabemos que tarde o temprano caera...de 60 quedarán 20 si quedan......

Mente abierta y mucho positivismo para no caer en el lodo...


----------



## pacomer (8 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y que es lo que pasó en el caso peterpan2006 que hay que evitar repetirlo, si se puede saber?



Parece que ha acabado mendingando por Andalucia.

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 10:09 ----------

No lo entiendo, como desarrollador de software hay trabajos a miles en Espanya, o no? tan mal está la cosa?


----------



## burbujeado (8 May 2013)

Entiendo entonces que aquí que cualquiera que esté parado puede poner su CV aquí ..


----------



## pacomer (8 May 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que aquí que cualquiera que esté parado puede poner su CV aquí ..



Oye este Sr es un forero ilustre que ha hecho de las mejores aportaciones a este foro de burbuja. Hay que ser un poco agradecido, joer, que lo quereis todo sin dar nada a cambio, marditosss neolibeggales ::


----------



## Tuttle (8 May 2013)

Hostia, no lo había visto.

Lo siento Alvin, de verdad. Si te sirve de algo tengo clarísimo que un tío como tú saldrá de estas sin problemas.


----------



## esseri (8 May 2013)

Ole Alvin...segurísimo k pronto todo OK. Este intervalo hasta el nuevo modelo afektará a mutxas estrukturas k aún teniendo perspektiva de la k viene no se pueden/ han podido alterar en la medida k nuestro kriterio akonsejaba. Aparte de posibles errores de apreziazión, faktores y personas externas k te van limitando, etzk ni idea...pero en fin,gajes del ofizio ,k estoy viendo peña súpe válida y k se ha valdeao komo nadie tóa la puta vida impotentes komo jamás antes, pero es k está todo interkonektado, así k ( aunke seguro k ya lo tienes tú bien klarito) de autoflagelos k sólo despilfarran energía y disposizión, nada. Forza,puex.

Y tranki, le sakas la kabeza al motrollón k pulula por ahí y no por titutilitis pastelera -aunke ya se ve k no vas deskalzo -...y el futuro es ,y bastante más k estas dékadas de dedokrazia y sobrinitos inútilis a tó konfort, de los espabiláus y tú lo eres.

Ké klase de vida te markas komo azeptable y dónde están los límites a los k estás dispuesto a llegar en kuestión de desplazamiento, kambio kultural, etz ??? ( Te keda algo de tu ADN bohemio para afrontar alguna lokura si se terzia o eres ya un puretilla okzidental aburguesao ? ) Tienes familia k depende de tí o vas por libre ? Eres rígido respekto al sektor al k integrarte o si algo te prokura una vida personal razonable vas a por ello ? Si t´apeteze, te agradecería una respuesta realista - si lo ves más adekuáo, por privi, tú mixmo -.

SaluDT sinzero...y tranki : - generalmente y sin detalles del kaso -estos bajones son más el hoxtión inizial y las estériles autopajas mentales k otra kosa...y hasta de la trena se sale. Gente komo tú irá p´alante en kualkier tesitura ( "desgraziadamente" a la gente de valía os keda mutxo k kurrar,hamijo ).

Ante todo mutxa kalma. No te desgastes más de lo literalmente nezesario en la transizión & Sempremfrente. 


p.d. Por zierto...El superintendente del ziberespéis no paga ni un pikillo ? :ouch: ( No keremos perder moderatas dezentes, kon los zirios k montan otros y´aluego ya ves tú k guirigais tié k sufrir la klientela konsumepubli de la burbu ).


----------



## reset (8 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte reset, crudo pero útil relato.
> 
> Siempre sale el sol.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias compañero.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 May 2013)

Lo siento mucho compañero.

La verdad es que no sé qué decir, es una situación muy dura (y más con la edad)


----------



## JimTonic (8 May 2013)

yo en la epoca de vacas gordas me quede en el paro dos meses y empecé con el golf


parece una tonteria y es caro si estas en el paro, pero tener un hobbit te ayuda a mantener la cabeza centrada.


Si tienes un coche pues comprate una caja de herramientas y te pones a tocarlo. A mi me encantaria tener tiempo libre para aprender mecanica


solo estaba dando una opción ehhh


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8 May 2013)

Alvin, encontre la solucion. ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/420852-telediario-de-tve-destaca-que-rezar-calma-ansiedad-de-parados.html


----------



## legion47 (8 May 2013)

No he tenido contacto personal con ningún usuario del foro, pero vamos, siento no poder ayudarte


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (8 May 2013)

nepotismo y corrupción hasta en un foro, este país de mierda no tiene remedio...


----------



## Ingeniero de Edificacion (8 May 2013)

Se positivo, si eres positivo en las entrevistas se nota y agrada insconcientemente al entrevistado.

Suerte.




pacomer dijo:


> Parece que ha acabado *mendingando por Andalucia.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 10:09 ----------
> 
> No lo entiendo, como desarrollador de software hay trabajos a miles en Espanya, o no? tan mal está la cosa?



Un cosa que es difícil de entender para los Madriles o Catalinos, es que en muchas zonas de Andalucía una familia puede vivir perfectamente con un sueldo de 1200€ , incluso menos, sin muchos llujos , pero se vive. Cosas como hacer una barbacoa con los amigos no cuesta pasta ( cada uno lleva su parte), te lo pasas muy bien y es complicadísimo de organizar en una capital.

En las grandes urbes se te puede ir el 80% del sueldo solo en el alquiler de la casa, el trabajo está lejos, transporte, guardería, etc...


----------



## Euler (8 May 2013)

Compañero Alvin Red, me paso por aquí a desearte suerte.
A mí si me parece una buena emigrar, siempre que no haya cosas en España que te lo impidan (diversas responsabilidades que la mayoría tenemos, como hijos adolescentes).
Un saludo y fuerza


----------



## Pedro Solves (8 May 2013)

pacomer dijo:


> Parece que ha acabado mendingando por Andalucia.





Pacomer, yo no te he faltado a ti nunca el respeto, incluso recuerdo que antes nos llevábamos bien, solíamos coincidir e incluso solías felicitarme en mis comentarios y por mis vídeos, no sé a qué viene ahora este ataque...

En cuanto a Alvin, mi recomendación es que siga formándose en idiomas y en su área, que no pierda el tiempo y ya verá como alguna oportunidad saldrá, ah, y LinkedIn es también muy importante para que los profesionales puedan encontrar trabajo , más que infojobs, no lo descuides... 

Un saludo!!!


----------



## FTL (8 May 2013)

Alvin, no soy nadie para dar consejos, creo que la mayoría de autónomos tenemos cada vez más dificultades para tirar para adelante, pero yo te diría que no eches por la borda todo el esfuerzo, contactos, conocimientos e inversiones que pusiste en tu negocio; eso es tu patrimonio. Aunque tengas que reducirlo a su mínima expresión o continuar de manera informal no lo abandonaría del todo mientras buscas alternativas. No es fraude, es supervivencia.

Seguro que sales adelante y te deseo lo mejor. Cuando frecuentaba más a menudo burbuja siempre me detenía a leer tus posts, siempre eran interesantes, inteligentes y sensibles a la realidad social. Gracias.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8 May 2013)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Pacomer, yo no te he faltado a ti nunca el respeto, incluso recuerdo que antes nos llevábamos bien, solíamos coincidir e incluso solías felicitarme en mis comentarios y por mis vídeos, no sé a qué viene ahora este ataque...
> 
> Un saludo!!!



No se de que te extrañas, en esta sociedad en cuanto tienes alguna necesidad, te dan por culo amigos, familiares y demas escoria que te ha estado rodeando.

Somos asi de hijos de puta en este pais, pisar el cuello del que esta hundido y chuparle la po.lla del que te putea.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (8 May 2013)

Ingeniero de Edificacion dijo:


> Se positivo, si eres positivo en las entrevistas se nota y agrada insconcientemente al entrevistado.
> 
> Suerte.
> 
> ...



ojala fuera cierto lo de las entrevistas. por mi propia experiencia prefieren a gente que este con el agua al cuello y cogidos de los huevos. la relacion empresa-trabajador esta sumamente descompensada y en un pais llegando al 30% de paro, la gente acaba cogiendo lo que sea y tragando todo lo que pidas. 

mando todo mi apoyo y animo a los que esten pasando por una situacion dificil. intentad en lo posible ayudar y ser ayudados en vuestro circulo cercano porque es lo unico que nos queda, y aun asi te llevas hostias a veces...

mucho animo y suerte


----------



## guajiro (8 May 2013)

No se que decir si quieres quedarte en España... me pareceria ciencia ficcion encontrar un trabajo alli excepto algunos casos muy particulares (entre los que no estas).

Como te han dicho, es importante que mantengas una vida ordenada. No necesariamente cronometrada (aprovecha que no trabajas) pero si que hagas cosas; si estas casado y tienes hijos, puedes hacer de amo de casa; cocinar, llevar a los niños al cole, ir a la biblioteca a enviar CVs en vez de quedarte en casa... creo que lo peor que puedes hacer es quedarte en casa viendo los programas de Maria Teresa Campos. Ademas empieza el verano asi que eso es una ventaja.


----------



## lagoausente (8 May 2013)

Todos tenemos muchos problemas en común, pero a mi modo de ver, el número uno por excelencia es la dependencia absoluta del "dinero" controlado por unos pocos. Llámarlo liquidez es un eufemismo, falta dinero, con mayúsculas: DINERO, algo que debería ser un medio de intercambio exclusivamente y que lo que es es un medio de control y de poder total y absoluto.
Cuando en España se cambió de la peseta a euro, muchos pensamos que nunca llegaríamos a "pensar en euros", pero el tiempo todo lo cura y quien piensa ya en pesetas?
Cuando comentas lo del cortafuegos, o quemar las últimas balas, a mi modo de ver es un ejemplo de lo que te va a pasar si emigras, es decir, vayas donde vayas (como decía un vídeo), da igual a donde vayas siempre vas a estar bajo la misma pirámide, puede que te vaya menos mal, puede que no, pero lo que está claro que tiene que cambiar en nuestro mundo es dejar de pensar en euros, en dólares, en libras, y pensar en si hay alguna alternativa, por pequeña que sea de vivir o crear una microeconomia paralela al control monetario. 
Como comentó un compañero anteriormente, solo no se puede.
Hace un tiempo a varios se nos ocurrio la idea de un foro paralelo, "redeconomica", se quedó en nada, pero la idea de fondo es esa, ¿se puede vivir o sobrevivir creando comunidades que intercambien bienes y servicios sin dinero? ¿que factores limitan esa via?
Había por ahi un documental de la experiencia del trueque en Argentina (con sus pros y sus contras, sus victorias y sus fracasos), bastante interesante.
Suerte,


----------



## RATA (8 May 2013)

Pareces en una mejor posición que la media, aunque no sabemos de qué colchón dispones (ni lo mentes aquí), yo he estado en una situación similar y la verdad, el foro apoya pero también deja ver lo peor del país: muchos se dedican a hacer mofa del mal de los demás.
Mi humilde consejo es que no desesperes, que dediques todos los días un tiempo más o menos estipulado a buscar trabajo para que te obligues a ello. Que tires de Linked in, webs de empleo, te inscribas en ETTs (muchas hacen la selección para entrar en nómina de la empresa en cuestión) manejes una base de contactos con tus antiguos clientes y proveedores...
Por otro lado aprovecha para tener también todos los días un tiempo para tí y los tuyos. No es por ser ave de mal agüero pero en este lodazal no sabemos cuanto tiempo estaremos, así que no está de más disfrutarlo un poco: haz algo de ejercicio (no te imaginas la de gente que se ha lanzado a correr...) lee, estáte con tus hijos, llévalos por ahí, cuídate.
Tu caso (y el de muchos) sirve para que nos demos cuenta de que NADIE está a salvo de la crisis, ni tan siquiera a los que les mide 30 cms. cada vez se de más casos de empresas que se van a ir al guano tarde o temprano.
Suerte.


----------



## im-lladris (8 May 2013)

Suerte Alvin, un tipo como tú saldrá adelante, aquí o fuera, pero no me cabe duda.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 May 2013)

Siento oirlo y espero que te salga algo pronto.

Creo que es muy dificil, dar el salto de autonomo (o empresario) a empleado por cuenta ajena en este país, sobre todo si se es buena persona y siempre se ha portado bien con clientes y empleados. Porque asi se es una excepción, un mirlo blanco. Como yo lo tengo entendido y han sido demasiados ejemplos, el trabajador se suele ver como una carga, un lastre para los jefes en España. Algo muy distinto a lo que suele pasar en otros paises, al menos a partir de cierto nivel formativo. Así, como sabes inglés y francés y ante la ausencia de alternativas con futuro creo que deberías intentar irte, por muy mal que te siente.


----------



## David_ (8 May 2013)

Mucha suerte Alvin, yo no tengo posibilidad de ayudarte, lo lamento, seguro que te saldrá algo pronto. Barcelona Y Cataluña en general es el mejor sitio para buscar. ¿Te has planteado buscar por Lleida? está algo lejos pero es la gran olvidada en Cataluña y el paro siempre ha sido de lo más bajo.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 May 2013)

PD:

Tambien puedes hacer de CM, por lo visto hay una gran demanda...


----------



## karolaina93 (8 May 2013)

Se que es muy facil decirlo pero no pierdas la ilusion, o al menos no por mucho tiempo.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Que te jodan. Alguien que usurpa el trabajo de los informáticos y que encima de vanagloria de ello en su CV se merece el paro eterno.

Te deseo que te hundas tú y todos tus proyectos vendehumo, que seguramente sean una puta mierda.



Alvin Red dijo:


> Saltándome las normas abusando como moderador escribo este post como petición de ayuda y ejemplo.
> 
> Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente, han fallado poco a poco todos. La caída del consumo, los altos precios de alquiler de locales y unas políticas economías que pecaban de triunfalistas y más de lo mismo han impedido desarrollarlas.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 20:35 ----------

Además veo que nos enviaste un mensaje de advertencia a los del hilo de Toni Cantó. Que te follen, Alvin Red. Si lo estás pasando mal, lo tienes merecido, por gilipollas.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (8 May 2013)

calopez, pagale un sueldo, primer aviso.


----------



## vigobay (8 May 2013)

Yo te recomendaría aprovechar y pensar un poco sobre que puedes aportar a los demás que resulte interesante sobre tus conocimientos y experiencia adquirida en estos años. Una vez tengas claro esto si ves que merece la pena y te gusta escribir crea un Blog de WordPress sobre el tema y empápate sobre posicionamiento SEO, etc...

En mi caso yo lo empecé antes de verle las orejas al lobo tan pronto Mr. Rajoy aprobó la reforma laboral en la que nos pueden largar con despido casi libre a cualquier profesional. Se me encendió la lucecita de que tenía que hacer algo con una mínima inversión y que fuera compatible con mi trabajo en el sector de la Salud.

Yo en principio juego con la ventaja de que mantengo mi trabajo, pero decidí crear el blog para darme a conocer y divulgar sobre lo que yo sé que le interesa a la gente.

En un año ya recibe más de 20000 visitas diferentes al mes y genero más de 100 euros al mes de publicidad (es una miseria pero sube cada mes desde enero que la puse así que en un año puede ser mucho más). Esto no dá para cubrir las horas que le dedico pero estoy consiguiendo prestigio digital, profesional y el Blog va siendo reconocido a nivel internacional. 

No es un proyecto para ganar a corto plazo pero puedes aprovechar ahora que tienes tiempo para aclarar ideas y plantar una semilla que en unos años puede darte de vivir perfectamente. Ahora voy a probar un servicio de consultoría online con opción de donaciones y ya veremos si el tiempo que le dedico tiene resultados.

Hay que ser tenaz y te deben gustar las nuevas tecnologías así como dedicar mucho tiempo a realizar pruebas y estudiar sobre como mejorarlo, como iniciarlo para no tener problemas en el futuro, legalidad, etc...Mucha Suerte!!

Es una idea...

Pd. La mitad de los ingresos de publicidad o más vienen de fuera de España así que siempre plantéate algun tema global interesante para cualquier hispanohablante del mundo.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2013)

Creo que ya ha habido bastante publicidad.

Doy la gracias a Calopez por permitirme la libertad de poner este post en al principal y con chincheta, agradezco también a todos los foreros que con su apoyo me han alentado a seguir luchando.

Muchísimas gracias también a los que me han enviado MP para apoyarme o intentar ayudarme.

Voy a pesar este hilo al subforo Emprededores y ya veremos que nos depara el futuro.

Reitero mi "gracias a todos".


----------



## DVD1975 (8 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Saltándome las normas abusando como moderador escribo este post como petición de ayuda y ejemplo.
> 
> Como emprendedor intente crear una serie de cortafuegos económicos para que la crisis no afectara gravemente, han fallado poco a poco todos. La caída del consumo, los altos precios de alquiler de locales y unas políticas economías que pecaban de triunfalistas y más de lo mismo han impedido desarrollarlas.
> 
> ...



Estudiaste 3 carreras ?

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 21:27 ----------




vigobay dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría aprovechar y pensar un poco sobre que puedes aportar a los demás que resulte interesante sobre tus conocimientos y experiencia adquirida en estos años. Una vez tengas claro esto si ves que merece la pena y te gusta escribir crea un Blog de WordPress sobre el tema y empápate sobre posicionamiento SEO, etc...
> 
> En mi caso yo lo empecé antes de verle las orejas al lobo tan pronto Mr. Rajoy aprobó la reforma laboral en la que nos pueden largar con despido casi libre a cualquier profesional. Se me encendió la lucecita de que tenía que hacer algo con una mínima inversión y que fuera compatible con mi trabajo en el sector de la Salud.
> 
> ...



Cual es el blog


----------



## vigobay (8 May 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Cual es el blog



No puedo daros el nombre del Blog porque en ese caso perdería el anonimato en el foro y tal y como están las cosas me parece hasta peligroso además de intrascendente ya que lo que trato es de aconsejar crear un Blog, dando la experiencia del mío y no hacer publicidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Estudiaste 3 carreras ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...




Estudie informática cuando no había carrera de informática en España, la establecieron un poco después, los profesores que me enseñaron fueron los primeros profesores de informática. he ido actualizandome periódicamente, ya que hoy en día programar en assambler e interrupciones seria un poco problemático.

Ahora me estoy poniendo al día con los CMS, el Drupal y el Joomla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 May 2013)

Ánimo Alvin, me lo acaban de decir :: y he pasado para saludar.

He visto nacer tu proyecto in situ y ahora veo que queda aparcado.

Ya quedamos algún día este verano y hablamos.

Para animarte mi hermano también lo ha dejado ::, sólo va al campo a echar una mano de vez en cuando, se han dado de baja de todo, de perdidos se han pasado al lado oscuro.

Por suerte y contactos ha podido entrar a trabajar en un geriátrico.

De debó, molts ánims.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (9 May 2013)

Alvin, te he estado siguiendo en consumo responsable con el tema del huerto. Me parecía que llevabas tu tema muy bien, muy ordenado todo y tal. Una pena que estemos tan lejos, estoy viendo el tema de las cooperativas agrícolas. No te desesperes ni aburras, no te pares, continua haciendo cosas en lo que sepas que eres bueno.
Espero que tengas suerte. Muchísimo ánimo.


----------



## Goodbye (9 May 2013)

Por cierto, conozco un ingeniero que se ha "reconvertido" a apicultor. Miel ecológica que exporta en un 100% a Alemania. Hasta se la vienen a buscar a la granja.

No da para jubilarse pero saca más que como ingeniero (cosa no muy difícil hoy en día, todo hay que decirlo)


----------



## Enterao (9 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Estudie informática cuando no había carrera de informática en España, la establecieron un poco después, los profesores que me enseñaron fueron los primeros profesores de informática. he ido actualizandome periódicamente, ya que hoy en día programar en assambler e interrupciones seria un poco problemático.
> 
> Ahora me estoy poniendo al día con los CMS, el Drupal y el Joomla.




pero entonces que años tienes porque carrera de informatica hay desde los años 80 lo menos.

no querras decir que no tienes ninguna carrera acabada y que de esos idiomas conoces lo basico?.


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 May 2013)

Tienes buen curriculum y buenas cuantificaciones.

Si eres responsable, ambicioso y sabes cumplir objetivos y llevar algo a buen termino puedes tener mucho éxito fuera.

Echa CVs en UK, Europa, Sudamerica... en cualquier lado donde te den un buen sueldo y un buen puesto.


----------



## Sealand (9 May 2013)

Hola Alvin, seguía con interes tus posts del hilo de consumo responsable y es una lástima lo que te ha pasado, ¿todo ha sido por las epidemias que sufriste a finales del año pasado? Lo siento de verdad. Desgraciadamente a la agricultura, salvo que sea industrial a gran escala o en sectores muy específicos de alto valor añadido, es difícil sacarle un rendimiento que justifique las horas y el esfuerzo invertido, por eso nuestros abuelos emigraban del campo a la ciudad.

No tengo autoridad para dar consejos pero permíteme un par de líneas que podrías explorar y que quizás no hayas considerado:

1º Piensa en tus hobbies y en las cosas que te gustan y si sería factible sacar algún rendimiento económico: ¿te gusta el fútbol? Árbitro, entrenar equipos juveniles y cosas así. Una amiga trabajaba en una inmobiliaria y la despidieron, como no le salía nada hablo con amigas y le salió un trabajo dándo clases de salsa y danza del vientre :: gana casi lo mismo que ganaba antes y se lo pasa pipa.

2º Sal de tu mundillo y busca algo completamente diferente a lo que nunca antes hubieras prestado atención: Mírate algo pero con perspectivas de futuro en tu zona: En el sector de la hostelería, por ejemplo, ¿crupier? o algo que puedas aprender por tu cuenta, ¿barman? Y procura que sea un trabajo de cara al público o en el que tengas la posibilidad de entablar relación directa con el cliente. 

3º Recuerda que lo importante es entrar donde sea y que una vez dentro del mercado de trabajo es más fácil cambiar a algo que te guste más que entrar desde el desempleo. Muchas empresas prefieren "robar" trabajadores de la competencia y que ya han tratado que elaborar largos y costosos procesos de selección con centenares de candidatos.

4º A pesar del desempleo sigue habiendo trabajo, lo que pasa es que las ofertas de empleo que salen a la luz son una fracción de las existentes, la mayoría las solventan con gente del entorno de la empresa. No necesariamente enchufismo, pero si necesitas a alguien para un puesto y tienes que elegir entre 400 desconocidos o alguien con un perfil similar y de tu confianza tu me dirás.

No tires la toalla, endevant y verás como se te presentan oportunidades que nunca hubieras imaginado, ahora tienes que estar atento para aprovecharlas.

Un abrazo y mucha suerte.


----------



## LoboDeMar (9 May 2013)

Alvin, lo primero un fuerte abrazo y mucho ánimo.

Te han dado muchos y muy variados consejos e ideas, algunas muy buenas. Aporto algunas sueltas:

- Economía de guerra y lonchafinismo de nivel 10 para estirar lo que tengas en caja o puedas recibir. También probaría a buscar otras fuentes de ingresos, aunque sea en campos totalmente ajenos a tu perfil, todo ello con vistas a, si es posible y no supone gran carga, no abandonar tu idea inicial. Si los costes fijos no te ahogan, intentaría no "desguazar" tu proyecto.

- Parecerá una gilipollez, pero no lo es: haz deporte regularmente, el que sea, pero con constancia e imponiéndote cierta "rutina". Templará tu cuerpo y tu mente y mejorará, y mucho, tu estado de ánimo.

- He visto algunos consejos muy "_coachish_". Mi contrapunto: cuidado. Observo en un par de personas de mi entorno muy seguidoras del coaching que, de un tiempo a esta parte, están evolucionando (peligrosamente, IMHO) hacia un terreno cercano al _wishful thinking_ y al _MaryPoppinsIsmo_ en su forma de pensar y poner en práctica sus ideas, lo que para mi es un riesgo enorme. La situación ahora mismo entiendo que es grave o muy grave. Sé positivo y proactivo, sí, aplica esos principios áureos del coaching, que no hacen daño, vale, pero no olvides nunca la gravedad de la situación. Siendo consciente de la misma en todo momento estarás mejor armado y podrás ir con mayor determinación hacia tus objetivos.

- Me ha parecido entender que tu principal problema es la liquidez, que con más músculo financiero podrías dar el salto y aumentar tus ventas. Que tanto la idea como sus frutos son buenas. ¿Es así? ¿Se trata de un problema de economía de escala? En ese caso, yo intentaría buscar financiación, y aquí viene la clave, *alternativa* (fuera de los circuitos _regulares_): desde buscar _bussiness angels_ o joint-ventures con un empresas del ramo a las que les pueda interesar tu producción, hasta probar otras posibilidades más o menos raras y/o aparentemente descabelladas: comunitae, crowdfunding, etc.


Spoiler



¿De cuánto dinero estaríamos hablando aproximadamente? Si lo ves demasiado comprometido, echa MP. Lo siguiente lo digo totalmente en serio: si me topase con una idea de un negocio con unos mínimos de viabilidad y solvencia, no me importaría aportar mis "excedentes" en ella. Joder, si meto pasta en empresas del IBEX, algunas de ellas de sectores que no domino o dirigidas por tíos que ni conozco, donde reina la opacidad, dependientes en muchos casos de amigotes... IBEX, en resumen; pues bien, si encontrara (nano/mini/micro/macro)empresas donde hubiera, de entrada, transparencia y seriedad, con buenas ideas y proyectos viables, vamos, es que ni me lo pensaba. Ni acciones del IBEX, ni ING ni SwissQuoteBanks ni pollas. Y LO DIGO TOTALMENTE EN SERIO. 

Perdón por el off-topic. Igual da para hilo aparte pero lo pregunto aquí***: ¿hay en el foro algún proyecto/idea/incubadora de capital/financiación? Últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo libre y apenas leo el foro, salvo el hilo de HVEI de cuando en cuando. Yo gustosamente "me jugaría" mis euros en fomentar ideas y proyectos que generan riqueza y empleo reales frente a la opción actual: jugármela en el casino de la bolsa, en mierdepósitos de la más que dudosa banca española o de la siempre inquientante y acongojante banca extranjera.

Puestos a jugármela a la ruleta rusa que es el sistema actual, me dejaría mejor sabor de boca hacerlo en proyectos no castuzos, que generan riqueza, y contribuyen a pequeña escala a mejorar el lodazal económico, político y social en el que se está convirtiendo este país.


- Volviendo al asunto, el tema de agruparos varios productores puede ser otra opción a estudiar, por las ventajas mutuas que podríais conseguir.

Mucho ánimo, sudor y un pelín de viento favorable 

***EDITO:
Creado hilo al respecto.


----------



## trinaranjus (10 May 2013)

Yo poco puedo aportar desde el punto de vista del trabajo ya que como la mayoria también estoy especialmente jodido.
Lo que si te digo es que esta vida es asi y salvo para algunos privilegiados a la mayoria nos toca subir y bajar,tropezarnos,hacernos mucho daño y lógicamente seguir "pa lante".Hace años se pasaba mucha hambre,se curraba mucho y se tenia poco.........lo que sufrimos hoy en dia es un tanto relativo.
La manera de afrontarlo es levantandose e intentarlo de nuevo,¿cómo?yo no lo sé pero lo cierto es que es la única manera aunque vuelvas a tropezar.
El otro dia vi en un semáforo a un hombre ya mayor vendiendo pañuelos,creo que muchos de nosotros no lo hariamos(por verguenza,dignidad,lo que quieras), pero aquel hombre estaba alli e intentaba sacar algo.No sé cuanto se podria sacar pero lo cierto que la experiencia se saca de cosas asi,vendiendo,tratando con la gente.......recuerda a personas como Jesús Gil o el pocero,gente sin cultura pero con una experiencia en la vida(y cara dura,todo sea dicho) que han llegado a lo más alto.
Lo bueno de esta crisis es que uno empieza a darle vueltas a las cosas y algo se aprende.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (10 May 2013)

papelera y lefazo, oh wait que es un enchufao...


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2013)

Hola de nuevo.

Por ahora intento rehacer todo mi mundo y asegurar algunas cosas básicas, mientras van apareciendo proyectos o trabajos pero para el futuro, menos da una piedra.

Algunos me han preguntado por que fracaso mi proyecto, os voy a dar una explicación:

Para vivir del campo exclusivamente se necesita una gran extensión, mínimo unas 2 o 3 hectáreas de huerta, esa no era mi intención, yo me lo plantee así.


1.- Crear un pequeño huerto, entre 800 a 1.500 mts., eso seria el reclamo publicitario y podría aprovecharse para dar clase de cultivo en huerto con bancales, aptos para pequeñas huertas por su productividad y variedad de cultivos.

2.- Crear, al principio, una tienda de productos director de agricultor, juntando lo mio con otros productos producidos por agricultores locales y comprando productos de calidad en los mercados mayoristas, manteniendo una zona de productos con certificado ecológico que garantiza un consumo seguro para gente que necesita de esos productos; gente con sensibilidad química múltiple, alimento para niños y ecologistas convencidos entre otros.

3.- Ir ampliando la red de tiendas poco a poco.

Ya lance en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas-ii.html un par de post pidiendo por alguien interesado en montar en Barcelona, a ser posible con un local apto, una tienda del tipo "Directo de Pages", para unirse al proyecto.

En mi zona cuando empece con mi huerto no habia ninguna agrotienda, productos directos del agricultor (pages), ahora hay 3, más una tienda ecológica lo que ha saturado prácticamente el mercado.

Ademas el precio de locales aun no ha descendido lo suficiente para abrir un negocio y que sea rentable, ya sea en mi zona o en la zona de Barcelona.

Así pues mi proyecto quedo truncado por la nueva competencia y por falta de socios que abriesen tiendas o reaprovecharan tiendas ya existentes para mis productos en zonas que no hubiese tanta competencia.

Por ahora mantengo el huerto, pero no invierto en él, porque en los meses de Junio a Octubre es cuando tiene la máxima producción y la más variada. En Octubre-Noviembre lo cerrare, aunque pago poco, pago más de lo que debería y desde Diciembre a Mayo los productos que se pueden cultivar son pocos y de poco valor, no me sale rentable espera otra vez hasta Junio.

Aparte de seguir buscando trabajo, no descarto de principio nada, estoy pactando con un grupo que hace cestas ecológicas para quizás unirme a ellos, lo malo es que aun no han llegado al umbral de rentabilidad y poco dinero me pueden ofrecer, pero cualquier euro es bienvenido. Este grupo ha arrendado 2 hectáreas de terreno a las que esta intentando sacar el certificado ecológico.

Si alguien tiene una tienda de comestibles zona Barcelones y desea sus/nuestros productos naturales o productos ecológicos que se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Si deseas cestas ecológicas son los que más baratas y frescas las tienen, también que se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Bueno, ya veis, lucha continua para sobrevivir, espero salir aunque se hace todo cuesta arriba ya que cualquier problema económico por pequeño que sea se convierte en una montaña.


----------



## temis2011 (11 May 2013)

Muchos ánimos Alvin sobre todo intenta no deprimirte necesitas estar lo más sereno posible para analizar lo que te ocurre.


Nos podrías ampliar que ha ocurrido en el punto 2 de tú ruta.... has llegado a contactar con otros pequeños agricultores?


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2013)

Ampliando el punto 2.

Si, pequeños y no tan pequeños todos ecológicos, con o sin certificado, son redes muy informales, pero no creáis que es una zona idílica, la competencia entre redes es feroz.


----------



## temis2011 (11 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ampliando el punto 2.
> 
> Si, pequeños y no tan pequeños todos ecológicos, con o sin certificado, son redes muy informales, pero no creáis que es una zona idílica, la competencia entre redes es feroz.



y no se plantean en ningún momento unir fuerzas?


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> y no se plantean en ningún momento unir fuerzas?



En la zona de la Cerdanya (Girona) por lo que he visto están más unidos, en el Maresme no hay ninguna asociación, un gran problema es de tener el certificado ecológico o no, creo que es un punto a tocar en el futuro pero que seguira siendo muy dificil.

Ademas, cuando un productor se hace grande pacta con las dos grandes mayoristas de productos ecológicos de Catalunya, salvo alguna excepción que se mueve más por el mercado internacional, ya que tienen el poder para comprar su producción y ya están establecidos.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (11 May 2013)

¿Y los productores no habéis pensado en crear un sello de garantía participativo para salir de la dictadura del eco? Por aquí por Valencia lo están moviendo algunos productores y están participando tiendas y grupos de consumo. Imagino que llevará tiempo, pero me parece una buena alternativa a nivel local.
Por cierto, conozco a unos chicos que producen cestas que el año pasado se financiaron con una campaña de estas de crowdfunding y se ganaron algo de clientela...


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> ¿Y los productores no habéis pensado en crear un sello de garantía participativo para salir de la dictadura del eco? Por aquí por Valencia lo están moviendo algunos productores y están participando tiendas y grupos de consumo. Imagino que llevará tiempo, pero me parece una buena alternativa a nivel local.
> Por cierto, conozco a unos chicos que producen cestas que el año pasado se financiaron con una campaña de estas de crowdfunding y se ganaron algo de clientela...




Se ha pensado en un sello pero no hay nada concreto, la Generalitat ha lanzado el sello de cultivo de proximidad para potenciar a la agricultura local.

Los de las cestas ya tienen un sistema de crowdfunding que algo da de clientela.

Me voy al huerto .


----------



## lagoausente (11 May 2013)

Una pregunta (no me he leido todo el hilo) las tierra es tuya o alquilada?


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2013)

lagoausente dijo:


> Una pregunta (no me he leido todo el hilo) las tierra es tuya o alquilada?



Alquilada....


----------



## lagoausente (11 May 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alquilada....



Ahi se jode el tema,


----------



## Armando Kasitas (11 May 2013)

_*


lagoausente dijo:



Ahi se jode el tema, 

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_Claro que se jode el tema, pero para pillarte tierra en propiedad, con agua y una extensión mínima de 1 hectárea (yendo a lo bajo), también te gastas una pasta, que como está la cosa es para pensarlo. Y que conste que yo estoy mirando. Lo que sí tengo es local.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2013)

Te doy una idea disparatada :Baile:

Tienes al lado la playa, a partir de ahora y sobre las 21:00h si tienes algo de producto que sobre, todos los viernes, sábados y domingos vas a tener la playa repleta de pescadores, puedes ofrecerles tus productos.


Saludos


----------



## lagoausente (11 May 2013)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Claro que se jode el tema, pero para pillarte tierra en propiedad, con agua y una extensión mínima de 1 hectárea (yendo a lo bajo), también te gastas una pasta, que como está la cosa es para pensarlo. Y que conste que yo estoy mirando. Lo que sí tengo es local.



Es para pensarlo si piensas solo en comerciar, si tienes la pasta es una alternativa de autosubsistencia a la que agarrarse.


----------

